# Bathroom decorating help



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

picture please....my wife is interior decorator...


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I would suggest, having no pictures to go by, to first find an awesome shower curtain that complements the fixtures, and then pull your paint and towel colors from it.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

I would paint the walls white, but dress up the bathroom with accessories and door. Dark green and pink work well together.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

If you want some basic easy ideas and if the bathroom is small ....
Go with cool colors, such as greens or blues or light hues of aqua with white trim .... these are basics for bathrooms, because they always work! Accessories are easy to find in these colors, and you won't have to go hunting around in expensive specialty shops to match up a more difficult color.
If you need simple, keep it simple .... but nice. White and blue always look clean together.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

libbyxo said:


> I agree a nice shower curtain and a towel rack fixture with new towels placed upon it can make a big difference to your bathroom. Purchase a bathroom mat to go with your towels. Also little bathroom accessories such as a soap holder, tooth brush holder can also make a difference.
> Try combining a few small inexpensive changes and hopefully they will all add up to give your bathroom a whole new look.


I agree completely.



Blondesense said:


>


+1


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

What is that in the shower stall. Don't know whether to paint or kill it.


----------



## Aaronjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

By utilizing a few bathroom decorating ideas like placing new towel rings and soap dishes in a bathroom, you are certain to give your bathroom’s decor a new lease on life that will change it from an ordinary place into one of stunning beauty. Then you will have a warm and inviting space that is sure to improve the overall ambiance of your home.


----------



## fangeos2 (Apr 4, 2012)

The sink should be placed at the corner of the bathroom to have more storage and make it functional.If you use solid color ceramic bathroom floor tile in your bathroom, you can add tile borders of a different color to the tile floor, or you can create a border by alternating different colors. This kind of visual treatment can create a more interesting bathroom floor.


----------



## fangeos2 (Apr 4, 2012)

There are so many different choices under the umbrella term used for contemporary bathroom vanities that it is vital that you are a little more specific with your request.They can be sort of plain looking they can add a lot of character to a bathroom. Consider it a face-lift for your bathroom. Because the vanity is something that will receive a lot of attention it is important to make sure that you are going with the best bet.


----------



## bikerpowell (Jan 24, 2012)

A picture would be nice so that I could get a visual. Bathrooms can be easy most of the time. You can get away with doing lots of great pastels.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Blondesense said:


>


this x3.


----------



## Janetp (Apr 1, 2012)

I feel you, sister!! This last house we bought had a grey and dark blue tile floor, yellow and blacn tiles, and a teal sink top!!! I was luckier than you because at least my tub and toliet where white.
Why don't you just paint it lite grey? It's a pretty color. It goes well with pink. If you use a shower liner, you don't HAVE to buy a shower curtain. You can go to a fabric store and pick out some material with greys and pinks in it, maybe a paisley, and you can use fabric bond to base the seams and top and bottom if you don't sew, and use those handy little clips to attach them, or you can loop some ribbon or sew on the rings. You could also use some inexpensive sheers if you need this to be a low budget as well.Long before they started making Christmas shower curtain, I did this exact thing with material from the fabric store for years. 
I wouldn't put a contrasting color on the walls because the room is small and it will look too busy, and smaller. If you have an Anna's Linens near you they have some sheers that are white with grey in them for less than $10, and you will need two. A thick dark grey rug and I think it it look as good as you can make it without changing out everything.
I'd invest a few dollars in a new light fixture. You can replace it for $20-35 if you look around. You may want to look at something like craigslist. One womans trash.......
Good luck!!!


----------

